# can't find instfunc.exe result file



## Poposo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello bom dia,
i installed winXP pro SP3 v2009.4.19 Black Edition en-US, everyone can find it in torrent site (baía pirata)
my mobo is a pcchip m863g v5.1A socket 462 AMD. 
On computer management > device manager > ??? Other Devices > Video Controller (VGA compatible)
i have downloaded (and installed e.g: c-media audio driver) all drivers from pcchips drivers site. Excpet i couldn't install VGA SiS driver, the following message appears:
"can't find instfunc.exe result file"
My computer has a nvidia GeForce FX 5200 pluged on AGP slot and it is not recognized. so i didn't try to install it. I thought the vga driver should come first. or I should be wrong.
When i installed a ordinary windows XP version all of this went OK, inclusive my video fx5200 were recognized. all i had to do is go to nvidia site and download the driver and install.
Good work for yall


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please read the forum rules before posting. We don't offer any support for illegal software or torrents.

Thread closed.


----------

